# The Go Study



## Sandra G. (Mar 1, 2009)

There is a new national study for an investigational drug for chronic constipation. I took the questionaire but did not qualify. Just thought I'd post this - maybe someone here will qualify.www.thegostudy.com


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

What is it?


----------



## buckybkatt (Sep 19, 2009)

how did you find that site, i typed in the exact web address, but got no result. why did you not qualify for the study. this is the site i got for the study address


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Try this it seems to workhttp://thegostudy.com/


----------



## mbaird02 (Nov 3, 2009)

I qualified for the study! Does anyone have any information about it?


----------

